# If I'm a member here, why can't I?



## SRTopDog (Jan 28, 2014)

View the Marriott DC resort reviews and my username and pw are not recognized? Do I have to join TUG?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 28, 2014)

SRTopDog, I've moved your question to this forum.

Certain sections of TUG are available only to TUG Members, not Guests.  I'm unsure from your post if you're a Guest or if you've paid the membership fee to be a Member?  If you have, please refer to the instructions contained in this post to change your TUG status:  TUG MEMBERS:  Entering the BBS MEMBER Code in your bbs profile

For future reference, this information and many other helpful links can be found in the Bulletin Board Help sticky at the top of this forum.

Good luck!  Please let us know if you have further problems.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 28, 2014)

Registering on the forums does not give you access to the paid sections of TUG...as the forums are free and open to the public.

you are welcome to join here:

http://join.tug2.net


----------



## czar (Jan 29, 2014)

SRTopDog said:


> View the Marriott DC resort reviews and my username and pw are not recognized? Do I have to join TUG?



For many reasons, from sightings/distressed to free ads, well worth the $15. Just renewed for 3 more years!


----------



## SRTopDog (Jan 29, 2014)

Just joined TUG (now that I realize TUG BBS is different single aspect of all that TUG has to offer) for one year and I think I'm ok now....it is a little confusing but I'm pretty sure I'm ok....my status changed from Guest to TUG member....


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## mau (Sep 16, 2014)

*Post on the forums?*

I can't seem to post on teh forums why?  I can reply to posts but not post why?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2014)

what sort of error/message do you get when you try to post?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2014)

mau said:


> I can't seem to post on teh forums why?  I can reply to posts but not post why?



You just posted, so apparently it's working for you now?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2014)

mau said:


> I can't seem to post on teh forums why?  I can reply to posts but not post why?



If you want to start a thread, you have to tap the little 'New Thread' button at the top left of the forum threads.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 16, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> If you want to start a thread, you have to tap the little 'New Thread' button at the top left of the forum threads.



Find the forum you want to post in then do what the above post says.



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

See: How Do I Post a Message to the BBS? in the BBS Help section.

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.


----------

